# MAC Pro discount - what location ships within Europe?



## user79 (May 13, 2010)

If I remember correctly, I thought I recall someone posting on here once that it's possible to order by phone from a MAC Pro store somewhere (I think it was in the UK) and to have them ship the order within Europe.

I live in Europe and have no pro store and can't order online, but I also want to get my discount. Can someone tell me if they remember the location, where this is possible?

Thanks!


----------



## inconspicuous (May 16, 2010)

Well there is a main Mail Order number where you can order over the phone.  I think MAC's main customer services has merged with the MAC Pro line because now when I call there's a separate option for MAC Pro than for Placing Orders (I have a Pro card so I select MAC Pro and ask to place an order once I'm through to them).  So you may be able to call, go through to the general ordering line, and see if they'll ship within Europe?  I'm not 100% sure whether they DO ship outside of the UK but it might be worth a shot.  

The number I have for them is 0870 034 2676 - it's the one I've placed all of my mail orders within the UK on.


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

So I don´t speak very well German and I'm dying to get some MAC pro stuff, and I have to call to order. Life is not fair.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2010)

The German pro store in Cologne does ship!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The German pro store in Cologne does ship!_

 
Outside of Germany as well?


----------



## GlassRose0 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello!
  	I'm from Portugal and there is no MAC pro store here! So I really want a lipstick that's only sold in pro stores... It's Red Pepper do you know if it's still being sold? And if any Pro store in europe would ship to Portugal? Thanks!


----------

